# User-News: Leitfaden und verbindliche Regeln



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Dezember 2011)

*Regeln für User-News*

  Für das Schreiben von User-News gelten in diesem Unterforum gesonderte     Regeln. Die Threads werden gemäß den Forenregeln moderiert. Die     Moderation behält sich vor, themenähnliche Threads zu Gunsten der News  von pcgameshardware.de zu schließen oder in andere Unterforen zu  verschieben.    Werden die Muss-Inhalte nicht erfüllt, wird die  betreffende User-News in das Vorbereitungsforum  verschoben. Von dort aus kann der User den Thread, nach Rücksprache mit  einem Moderator, selbst in das gewünschte Unterforum verschieben.  Zusätzlich kann der User verwarnt werden, gleiches gilt für   Verstöße  gegen Foren-  und Verhaltensregeln. Im Falle zweier   inhaltsähnlicher  User-News, wird  diejenige bevorzugt, die den  unten  stehenden Vorgaben  am besten  entspricht.

*Hinweis: Zum Schutz vor Spambots  können User-News erst erstellt  werden, wenn man bereits 20 Tage registriert  ist und 20 Beiträge verfasst hat  (Der automatische Beitragszähler ist hierfür entscheidend!)*

*Muss-Inhalt:*

(Tages-)Aktuelle  IT-Themen soweit diese IT betreffen können.
Die News als solche muss  objektiv formuliert sein (keine Auf- oder   Abwertung der Information)  und sachlich  informieren. Persönliche/subjektive Einschätzungen sind  allenfalls als  Zusatz   möglich. Persönliche Meinung und News-Inhalt  sind getrennt zu   formulieren.
Quellenangabe (Link, Webseite, Urheber etc.). Die Originalquelle ist anzugeben.
Eigene Formulierung der News-Inhalte (keine 1:1-Kopien von anderen Webseiten, kein bloßer Link)
Der  Inhalt der User-News muss in Form und Umfang eigenständig sein.   Sie   muss auch ohne Kenntnis der Quelle verständlich und informativ   sein.
Korrektes Zitieren fremder Aussagen (Quote-Tag, Anführungszeichen, Urheber, keine Komplettzitate/Fullquotes)
Eine angemessene Rechtschreibung und Grammatik
Ein  angemessenes Äußeres der News (keine durchgehende     Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Fett-/Kursivschrift, Zeichengröße ist     Schriftgröße 2)

*Soll-Inhalt:*

Stichwortangabe
Aussagefähige Überschrift
Bei provokanten Gerüchten ist eine Seriositätseinschätzung der Quelle zu empfehlen

*Kann-Inhalt:*

Bild/Foto  (Die Quellenangabe ist gemäß dem User-News-Leitfaden    anzugeben.  Marken-/Hersteller-Logos und Bilder von Presseagenturen dürfen     generell nicht verwendet werden. Änderungen nur zur Verdeutlichung von  Bildinhalten)
Zusätzlich die eigene Meinung
Weiterführende Artikel, die über Hintergründe und Fachtermini informieren
Übersetzung eines fremdsprachlichen Zitats ins Deutsche

*Was sind keine User-News?*

User-Reviews
Meinungen, Kolumnen und sonstige nicht-aktuelle Themen (Hierfür sind bitte die regulären Forenbereiche zu verwenden)
Hinweise auf andere Threads hier im Forum
Hinweise auf Threads in anderen Foren
News ohne IT-Bezug oder ohne gesamtgesellschaftliche/globale Folgen als Inhalt
Threads dieser Art werden in das entsprechende Unterforum verschoben.

*Verhaltensregeln anderer User*

Hinweise  auf Verstöße gegen diese Regeln oder mangelhafte  Rechtschreibung/Lesbarkeit sind zu unterlassen (Melde-Button verwenden     oder den User per PN benachrichtigen)
Beiträge, die provozierend wirken, sind zu unterlassen.
Die  User sind aufgefordert, provozierend wirkende Beiträge der Moderation  zu melden (Melde-Button) und nicht darauf gleichermaßen oder     übersteigernd im Thread zu antworten.

Die Moderation behält sich vor, User-News zu schließen oder zu     verschieben, wenn im Thread eine unsachliche Diskussion stattfindet oder     zu befürchten ist. Die jeweilige Aktion liegt im Ermessen des     ausführenden Moderators. Themen, die in einer fortlaufenden Diskussion   münden oder wiederkehrende Ereignisse (z.B. Sonderaktionen bestimmter   Webseiten) zum Inhalt haben, können von der Moderation in die passenden   Unter-Foren verschoben werden.

*Tipps für eine gute User-News:*
  - Beantwortung der W-Fragen (nur die relevanten)
  > Wer?
  > Was?
  > Wann?
  > Warum?
  > Wie?
  > Welche Quelle?
  - Das Wichtigste zuerst

  Beachtet dazu auch den PC Games Hardware-Leitfaden für das Schreiben von News und den Gute-Newsquellen-Sammelthread.                        

----------------

*Leitfaden zu Quellenangaben und Bild-/Textzitate im Rahmen der User-News:* (Ein Klick auf "Spoiler" lässt den Text erscheinen.)



Spoiler



*Einleitung:*
  Die Verwendung fremder Werke (Textausschnitte, Bilder oder  Screenshots) in User-News kann urheberrechtliche Schutzrechte verletzen.  Um eine solche Verletzung vorzubeugen sollen alle User-News-Schreiber  folgenden Leitfaden verbindlich anwenden. Nachfolgend werden  insbesondere Vorgehensweisen und Angaben erläutert, die bei der  Verwendung von möglicherweise urheberrechtlich geschützten, fremden  Texten und Bildern zu beachten sind. Betroffen sind hier insbesondere  das Zitatrecht (§51 UrhG), sowie die Verpflichtung zur Quellenangabe  (§63 UrhG). Im Falle von Verletzungen der gesetzlichen Regelungen wird  der Betreiber rechtswidrig eingestellte Inhalte entfernen. Der Betreiber  des Forums wird im Rahmen seiner gesetzlichen Verpflichtungen gemäß §7  ff. TMG erst dann tätig, wenn er Kenntnis von Rechtsverletzungen erlangt  hat. Er ist gemäß §10 TMG nicht verpflichtet eine vorbeugende Kontrolle  der eingestellten Inhalte vorzunehmen.

*Texte:*
  Fremde Texte sind urheberrechtlich geschützt, soweit diese einem  geschützten Werk im Sinne des Urhebergesetzes (UrhG) entsprechen. Diese  können sein:

  - Artikel von Nachrichten-Webseiten, Blogs, Foren, Zeitungen, Magazinen etc.
  - Pressemitteilungen, Aussagen, Interviews von natürlichen Personen oder Vertretern juristischer Personen
  - Sonstige in Textform vorliegende Niederschriften oder in Textform  gebrachte Sprachwerke, soweit diese Werkqualität im Sinne des UrhG haben

  Ein Zitat ist nur dann im Rahmen der Berichterstattung gerechtfertigt,  wenn es nur ausschnittsweise den Inhalt wiedergibt. Veränderungen, die  vom Verfasser der User-News im zitierten Text vorgenommen wurden sind  deutlich zu kennzeichnen (z.B. durch „[Anm. d. Verf.]“ oder bei  Entfernung bestimmter Teile durch eine leere Klammer „(…)“).

*Wie wird richtig zitiert?*
  Zitate aus fremden Texten sind mit dem „Quote-Tag“ kenntlich zu machen (siehe Tag-Liste).

  Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zitat von *PC Games Hardware*
 Wundern  Sie sich nicht, wenn heute die Webseite einige optische  Merkwürdigkeiten [Anm. d. Verf. Z.B. überlagernde Werbung] offenbart.  Drücken Sie einfach STRG + F5 (…)



*Wie wird die Quelle richtig angegeben?*
  Ferner ist die Quelle des Textes vollumfänglich und deutlich sichtbar anzugeben. Es ist immer die Original-Quelle anzugeben.

  Im Falle von Webseiten und dort entnommenen Texten:

  - Vollständige URL + direkten Link auf die Webseite
  - Titel des Original-Textes
  - Autor
  - Datum (mit Uhrzeit soweit angegeben)
  - Webseitenbetreiber (mit vollständigen Namen, Anschrift bzw. Firma und Firmenzusätze, Firmensitz laut Impressum)
  - Sonstige Angaben, die für ein schnelles Auffinden und eine eindeutige Identifikation der Quelle erforderlich sind

  Zum Beispiel von oben:

  Quelle: Thilo Bayer, „Intern: Bitte STRG + F5 drücken“, 19.07.2011, Computec Media AG, 90762 Fürth, erschienen auf Intern: Bitte STRG + F5 drücken - Erinnerung - webseite

*Bilder:*
  Fremde Bilder (Lichtbilder) sind urheberechtlich geschützt. Diese können sein:

  - Fotos (auch digital überarbeitet) von realen Motiven
  - Logos, Marken, Fantasiegebilde (beachte Markenrecht)
  - Grafiken und Zeichnungen (z.B. Benchmark-Tabellen)
  - Screenshots von Webseitenoberflächen, Spielen oder anderen Computerprogrammen
  - Sonstige Lichtbilder im Sinne des §72 UrhG

  Die Verwendung von Bildern im Rahmen einer User-News ist unter engen Voraussetzungen möglich.

  Eine Verwendung des Bildes könnte dann möglich sein, wenn das Bild die  Erläuterungen des Inhalts der User-News veranschaulichen, aufhellen  oder zum Verständnis des Inhalts beitragen soll (Bildzitat). Das gilt  insbesondere dann, wenn der Inhalt ohne das Bild unverständlich wäre.  Mit Rücksicht darauf könnte ein „großes Kleinzitat“ von Bildern möglich  sein. Kürzungen oder Ergänzungen am Bild dürfen vom User-News-Schreiber  nicht vorgenommen werden.

  Webseiten und Benutzeroberflächen können als Werke der angewandten  Kunst schutzfähig sein, soweit sie die Voraussetzungen einer  persönlichen geistigen Schöpfung erfüllen. Daher hat der  User-News-Schreiber auch für Screenshots von Spielen,  Webseitenoberflächen und sonstigen Computerprogrammen die unten  stehenden Angaben zu machen.

  Marken, Logos und andere geschützte (Unternehmens-)Zeichen dürfen  generell nicht verwendet werden. Gleiches gilt für Bilder von  Presse-Agenturen.

  Im Zweifel ist stets vom User eine Einwilligung des Urhebers für die  Nutzung im Rahmen der User-News einzuholen. Konkludente (nicht explizit  gegebene, aber dem Verhalten des Urhebers nach schlüssige)  Einwilligungen müssen sich anhand öffentlicher Aussagen des Urhebers  bzw. Präsentationen der Bilder orientieren. Mögliche Nutzungsrechte für  auf Webseiten veröffentlichte Bilder lassen sich oftmals auf der  jeweiligen Webseite des Rechteinhabers im Rahmen von Nutzungsbedingungen  finden.

*Wie wird die Quelle richtig angegeben?*
  Die Quelle des Bildes und dessen Urheber sind vollumfänglich und  deutlich sichtbar in der Nähe des Bildes anzugeben. Ist der  User-News-Schreiber der Urheber, muss dieser die untenstehenden Verweise  in Bezug auf sich selbst angeben.

  - Vollständige URL + direkten Link auf die Webseite
  - Name, Pseudonym, Firma des Urhebers
- Angaben zum Verlag (Verlagname, Ort, Datum, Auflage) oder  Publikationsorgans (Zeitung, Zeitschrift, Magazin), soweit in einem  erschienen
  - Webseitenbetreiber (mit vollständigen Namen, Anschrift bzw. Firma und Firmenzusätze, Firmensitz laut Impressum)
  - Sonstige Angaben, die für ein schnelles Auffinden und eine  eindeutige Identifikation der Quelle/des Urhebers erforderlich sind

  Im Falle von Screenshots von Webseiten und Softwareoberflächen ist zusätzlich anzugeben, soweit verfügbar:

  - Urheber (Entwickler) bzw. Rechteinhaber (Publisher) der Webseite/Software laut Impressum
- Datum und Uhrzeit der Erstellung des Screenshots (Webseite)
  - Versionsnummer (Software)
- Genutzte Modifikationen (Software)

*Können bei der Verwendung von Bildern Änderungen, Kürzungen vorgenommen oder Inhalte hinzugefügt werden?*

  Änderungen an Werken sind dann ohne Einwilligung des Urhebers möglich,  wenn dieser die Änderungen nach Treu und Glauben nicht versagen kann.  Es ist daher eine Einzelfallprüfung vorzunehmen und die beiderseitigen  Interessen sind gegenseitig abzuwägen. Im Falle der User-News können  daher zumindest Änderungen in Form von Verdeutlichungen bestimmter  Bildinhalte vorgenommen werden. Das können beispielsweise Pfeile oder  rote Umrandungen sein, die auf im Artikel beschriebene Merkmale des  Bildes hinweisen (Merkmale von Fälschungen, Hintergrund-Details etc).  Die Grenze ist jedoch dann erreicht, wenn die hinzugefügten Änderungen  zu einer Entstellung (Bildausdruck und Bildinhalt werden umgewandelt)  des Werkes führen.


Anregungen und Kritik zu den User-News-Regeln und diesem Leitfaden können im dazugehörigen Diskussions-Thread vorgetragen werden.


----------

